# cute shots of Jubilee I took today!!



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

awwwwwwww, she is ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Awe! *grabbyhands*


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Aww, thanks morgan and JDI!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Aww! Adorable pictures. I just love when they are fuzzy


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Thanks Rustic! Yeah, I do too! So cuddly ....


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

She is absolutely adorable!

I just want to pinch her cheeks!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

appylover31803 said:


> She is absolutely adorable!
> 
> I just want to pinch her cheeks!


Haha. Thanks, Darylann.


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

The first picture is stunning!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Thank you picture perfect! I guess I captured it at the right moment.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Jubliee is sooo cute! I always love seeing her 
x


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

She is sooo cute and fuzzy! Eeeeee!


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

She's so adorable!!! I love her winter blanket it looks so good on her.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone! Its so funny how she poses for me. Those pictures didn't take me long at all.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

*Shoves everyone out the way and tackles Jubi, throws her in the horsebox and drives away*  I WANT her!! Misty poses too!  they need to get together for a double photoshoot! Though, moo would try and hog the camera, lol


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Okay I have to say that she has one of the most beautiful heads I've ever seen on a TB. 

Do you know if she has ever had any foals?


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

moomoo said:


> *Shoves everyone out the way and tackles Jubi, throws her in the horsebox and drives away*  I WANT her!! Misty poses too!  they need to get together for a double photoshoot! Though, moo would try and hog the camera, lol


Haha, aww moomoo! Thanks! Hehe. Yeah, we should totally do that. Jubi and Moo would make an adorable pair!! 

*Revs up the engine of my car and speeds after Moomoo's horsebox after calling 911*

LOL.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Okay I have to say that she has one of the most beautiful heads I've ever seen on a TB.
> 
> Do you know if she has ever had any foals?


Aww thanks FRG!! I LOVE her head too. It's my favourite part of her. LOL. Actually yes, she did have a foal, but according to her previous owner, it died pretty soon after the birth. :-(


----------



## Malorey (Aug 14, 2008)

I think she would look sexy in a Hot Pink blanket! xD


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Jubilee is so adorable.  She looks so cute in the snow. & what a kind eye she has, aww!!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Malorey - Haha, I love pink on her actually. She wears it really well. I have a pink halter and lead for her.

PoptartShop - Thanks!!  Yeah, she does have a kind eye. Sometimes I can't believe how huge and expressive her eyes are.


----------

